# How do they look?



## hetfield_08 (Oct 17, 2008)

Just thought i would throw some pics on here, and ask how much more time am i lookin at here with them? pics 1&3 are the same plant


----------



## time4tokin20s (Oct 17, 2008)

3 weeks give or take.


----------



## hetfield_08 (Oct 17, 2008)

figured i would throw this one in too


----------



## time4tokin20s (Oct 17, 2008)

hetfield_08 said:
			
		

> figured i would throw this one in too



She looks like she has a little longer.Lookin' good though


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 17, 2008)

*Keep an eye on the trichromes they will tell ya when your plants are done.  *


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 17, 2008)

yeah watch the trichs..i say a good month  good luck and keep us posted


----------



## pcduck (Oct 17, 2008)

Nice grow. IMO about 4 weeks, but mainly depends on the weather.


----------



## Quasimodo (Oct 17, 2008)

Some nice lookin' bud there..... Hope the weather holds out for you and she smokes as good as she looks!


----------



## Alistair (Oct 17, 2008)

I'd also have to say about another four weeks or so.  They like nice, your girls.  I hope the weather stays warm enough to finish those off properly.


----------



## hetfield_08 (Oct 17, 2008)

well thanks everyone... i appreciate it. i really hope the weather holds out too, i just looked at the 8 day forecast and its supposed to be about an average of 65 highs and 45 lows where i'm at, with about three days of rain in between.

Think they'll make it??


----------



## IRISH (Oct 18, 2008)

they're pretty tough plants, you'll be close. what strain?


----------



## Trent45 (Oct 18, 2008)

My brother still has a couple plants out. I reside in Canada, and some of his plants are still out (3 good frosts, buds just loving it)

Outdoor plants are ver resilient, they get cold nights in summer, so te cold is nothing new to them.

There's sometimes mixed feelings on allowing your plants to get frost. But generally, if you get some frosts, it's not gonna hurt you harvest or buds. Frost has the benefit of telling your plant when it's time to have a final push. Usually after two frosts you'll see all the leaves dying, they send nutrients to the bud to stimulate growth to keep the buds alive.

I've had buds go purple from frost. has anyone else experienced something like this growing oudoors?


----------



## hetfield_08 (Oct 18, 2008)

banjobuzz said:
			
		

> they're pretty tough plants, you'll be close. what strain?



i'm not sure what strain they are, i just ran across some good smoke around my area, picked out the seeds and planted them, i'm surprised that two of them are turning purple like they are. this is my first grow and i'm loving it lol.


----------



## IRISH (Oct 18, 2008)

well, your doing a very good job of it. did i say, we love pics? keep us posted.


----------



## hetfield_08 (Oct 18, 2008)

heres a few more pics... 

the one that's more purple is shorter than the other one unfortunately. pic 3 is just a bud on the side of the plant, and pic 4 is just a side shot too, i'm pretty sure it's mostly sativa dom... am i right on this?

oh and i forgot to mention i had some grasshopper problems (as you can probably see) with just about everyone of them( i've got 5 total).


----------



## kalikisu (Oct 19, 2008)

that is b-u-t-ful. As the professor would say "a wonderful specimen'.


----------



## hetfield_08 (Oct 22, 2008)

so i just seen the weather and it's supposed to rain the next three days, and its about 55 average highs, and 35-40 lows. some leaves already feel kinda hard and stiff but everything still seems to be alive. is bud production pretty much done because of the weather now?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 22, 2008)

*About how long have they been flowering? Do you have anything to check the trichromes? *


----------



## hetfield_08 (Oct 22, 2008)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *About how long have they been flowering? Do you have anything to check the trichromes? *




i'm pretty sure i'm at about 7 weeks on flowering, next week will make it 8, i checked some of the trichs and most looked cloudy, not amber yet though. all of the hairs have turned mostly amber, some still a little milky looking i guess you could say, their not white like they used to be


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 22, 2008)

*Well you have two choices IMO. The first is you could harvest early.   The second is try and cover them up with a plastic bag to protect from frost and rain.   Have you taken a small sample off any of them yet? *


----------



## hetfield_08 (Oct 22, 2008)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Well you have two choices IMO. The first is you could harvest early.   The second is try and cover them up with a plastic bag to protect from frost and rain.   Have you taken a small sample off any of them yet? *



Ok first off,( i know this is a super noob question lol) what does imo mean??

and second, yes i took a sample of one of them about 2 weeks ago?? it gave a nice heavy head high and it only lasted for maybe an hour though.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 22, 2008)

*IMO means in my opinion.   Take another small sample and see what ya think. If you don't wanna harvest just yet i would try and cover them up. *


			
				hetfield_08 said:
			
		

> Ok first off,( i know this is a super noob question lol) what does imo mean??
> 
> and second, yes i took a sample of one of them about 2 weeks ago?? it gave a nice heavy head high and it only lasted for maybe an hour though.


----------



## hetfield_08 (Oct 22, 2008)

ahh ok lol i feel like i'm out of the dark now. well i think i'll try covering them up since it's just a couple more days like this ( this is what i get for starting to late). 

i had another question that i might as well throw in here... i'm starting an indoor grow and wanted to try the lowryder diesel but i'm not sure where to order from. i'm located about right smack dab in the middle of the states, and i'm just kind of worried about getting them nabbed by customs.



oh and thanks for all the help so far brother's grunt, it's very appreciated


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 22, 2008)

*Not a problem hetfield.  Not sure where to get those beans. There is always a chance your beans will get nabbed but that's the risk ya take when ordering. We have never had any problems ordering.  *


----------

